# Cedars Hotel (Newquay) is burning down as I type



## Drew Peacock (Mar 6, 2013)

My first 'splore location is currently being extinguished by a couple of fire trucks. Shame; it's a really good location (unfortunately most of it will burn up). I never took photos, but the small hotel has been profiled by chaoticreason a couple of years ago. 
The building has been burnt before but now there will be heightened security and trust me, those nasty floors were fit to collapse when I visited a couple of months ago so you can imagine what they will be like if there is anything left.

Items were also found that looked a lot like hobo petrol bombs when I visited so I'm sure they helped obliterate everything...


----------



## muppet (Mar 6, 2013)

i thought this place was long gone i spose it is now must take a nose out that way see whats about


----------



## Drew Peacock (Mar 6, 2013)

The fire was mostly on the top levels from the pictures I have seen, so it still might be worth a visit. Still some good sites here though


----------



## krela (Mar 6, 2013)

Again? lol.


----------

